# AMD XP Hilfe!



## deki (3. Juli 2003)

Ich habe mir nen neueun Pc angeschafft und gestern zusammengebastelt ein AMD Athlon XP 2600 in the box auf einem Asus A7N8X Deluxe meiner Meinung nach habe ich alles richtig gemacht doch wenn ich den Pc starten dann drehen sich alle Kühler die Harddisk usw. doch der Piep Ton kommt nicht, jemand hat mir gesagt das es wegen dem Prozessor ist weiss jemand weiter wenn ihr wollt dann mache ich ein Bild vom Motherboard wenn es euch hilft.


----------



## Paule (3. Juli 2003)

wasmeinst du mit "der piepton kommt nicht" ?
normalerweise sollte auch kein piepton kommen , was ist denn das problem ?


----------



## deki (3. Juli 2003)

Ich meine damit das gar nichts kommt auch nichts am Bildschirm im Handbuch vom Motherboard steht das nach dem starten wenn alles in Ordung ist ein kurzer Piepton ertönt, ich hab alles kontrolliert die Grafikarte die Festplatte alles halt wie kann ich kontrollieren ob alles mit dem CPU in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Paule (3. Juli 2003)

Mir fällt da nur ein ,dass du die Cpu in dem Rechner eines Freundes testen könntest.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. Juli 2003)

IDE Kabel korrekt angeschlossen ( nicht verdreht? ), weil wenn die falsch drauf sind, wird am Monitor nicht angezeigt (blockiert!).


----------



## Whizzly (3. Juli 2003)

also gaaanz schnell (hab glei feierabend)

Wenn dein board kein BIOS piepen an anfang gibt, is wohl auch das board im ***** ;(
Zur Erklärung:
das piepen,das du hören solltest ist ein fehlercode des bios, der, während er die geräte testet, eben fehlermeldungen in form von unterschiedlichen piepfolgen ausgibt(zb graka defekt 2xkurz 1x lang oder so is nurn beispiel).
wenn nur ein einzelner kurzer piep zu hören is, is alles ok und dein rechner startet auch... wäre die cpu im *****, würde dein bios ein fehlerpiepen ausgeben... gibts garnichts aus is entweder kein saft drauf [] oder das board is im eimer [;(]
hoffe konnte helfen 
whizzly


----------



## Whizzly (10. Juli 2003)

hiho,
na haste des problem gefunden?


----------

